# insulin from amazon



## scaryclown34 (Jan 10, 2011)

is the insulin sold on amazon good to use for bb purposes?

is it a good price?

Amazon.com: Lilly Humulin N Insulin U-100 - 10 Ml Vial: Health & Personal Care

sorry if this counts as a source


----------



## stronger4ever (Jan 10, 2011)

I think you would want to buy the R not N. And don't mess with insulin unless you really know what you are doing/ are extremely strict about your plans.


----------



## BigBoiH (Jan 11, 2011)

You should probably go back and research a little more and find a vet that can mentor you a little bit. Stronger4Ever basicly just saved your life.


----------

